# Gaming Group in Tempe Arizona



## Rayston (Nov 29, 2008)

Looking to get a gaming group together in the Tempe area. I am interested in pretty much everything but except D&D and White Wolf. I am mostly into Indie Forge'ish RPG's like PrimeTime Adventures, Dont Rest Your Head, Shab Al-Hiri Roach. I also would be interested in Trail of Cthulhu and any of the Unisystem games like Witchcraft, Armageddon, All Flesh Must be Eaten and Buffy the Vampire Slayer. Ideally I would like a group that traded off GMing duties so we could try a new game every coupla weeks or months. Contact me thru nearbygamers.com You can find me under Rayston.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2008)

spam reported


----------

